# It's amazing what you can find when you shut down a tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I've had my bio cube up and running for quite some time now and gave up the fight with bubble algae and worms

I started by fragging all my corals and dipping them then putting them in a qt tank

After I was done that I cleaned some of the rock and bleached other pieces (impossible to clean)

I also bleached the tank... Let it soak for 2 hours, rinsed it for 2 hours, and now it's sitting with freshwater and chlorine removers in it

I found: 7 muscles
5 mushrooms I didn't know about
1 running crab that I fed to my sharks
5 unknown crabs that suffered the same fate
4 heads of aiptasia
Lots of little frags of boring zoas
Lots of wired snails

I'll be setting the tank up in the next few days starting fresh and only with frags that have been dipped and quarantined

Livestock will include : neon goby
2 tiny clowns
Possibly 1 other small goby


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Also I'm picking up a second bio cube tomorrow so I plan the have a competition with my wife to see who can create the nicest tank using only rock from my shark tank and frags from my frag tank and reef tank

Both softie dominated with a bit of lps

She will probably steal my neon goby and clown so I'll probably put my clowns and gobies from my frag tank in mine

I also might cheat and do an led kit


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. cool post some pics for the competition. it would be a bit funny if the wife beat you lol. Cheers


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

where do u get your livestock from, im in abby as well


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pet lovers


----------

